# TTOC at Audi International



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Hi guys 
I had a great day on saturaday and got to speak to a few of you. I think for next year we have a proper stand, like that of Audi Drivers Club, a place where people can enquire about membership, and to not just be all mouth, i volunteer to help man the stand for next year. Lets try and get the TTOC numbers up.

Apart from that i'm sure you'll agree it was a great day, and i for one cant wait for next year (ill be on the track then).

See you all soon.


----------



## validatekev (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi,
I, like you, had a brilliant day and the track time was excellent. I was a little disapointed to see no one from TTOC selling our club. It was probably due to the likes of me not "getting involved". Thus I would like to volunteer to man the stand next year, should the club decide to have one.
Regards
Kev Jones


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

ok well that is two of us to run the stand, also next year lets fill the green with all our TT's and show all the Audi boys who runs the place 8)


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I thought someone said they spent most of the day getting someone to become a member!

I guess the bottom line is that committee members can't be expected to attend every Audi event in the country, so we do need, exactly as you're suggesting members who attend events to be ready to promote the club, know where to send people for more info, take their details if need be, take along their copy of absoluTTe etc. etc.

Cheers, Clive


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

It was I who spent not the whole day but nearly an hour talking to a future member, I also agree with the comments made above, and would be happy to sell the virtues of the club.

By the way what are they ;D


----------

